# Breakdown and road insurance update



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi IzzyJn

I post under the Morocco heading as it may be of general interest.....and you will spot it I am sure.

You seem to have got a grip of the situation now……..

There are insurance offices at both Tangier and Tangier/Med [remember these are two different ports] and now an office at the Ceuta-Morocco border has recently re-opened …… finding it actually open is the problem.

Sourcing insurance cover at the borders is simple enough but more expensive than in the towns. Those who know will for example drive the few Kms from Ceuta to Fnideq, without cover, and purchase there. If you disembark at T-Med and don't buy you will have to travel further and search. Tangier city has a number of offices.

But given the number of UK based companies offering Morocco cover that is of course by far the best option.

A couple of points to remember regarding breakdown………. There is no national breakdown service in Morocco. That means that whilst you may have secured "cover" you are largely on your own in the case of an unfortunate event. Minor breakdown is best sorted local and you will have no problem finding [they will find you] a mechanic. Often it is not worth claiming from the insurance given the time and cost of contacting them, waiting for the OK etc. etc.

A breakdown requiring the dispatch of parts from Europe will almost certainly be a nightmare. Couriers will not in general dispatch to campsites, hotels etc. More than likely your parts will be hijacked at Casablanca Airport awaiting your collection and duty payment……….like I say a nightmare and time consuming.

In the case of a "catastrophic" breakdown i.e. one that requires a vehicle re/pat to Europe you need to be aware of an important point regardless of who your cover is with. YOU will be required to arrange and pay for this event yourself and get reimbursed later. A breakdown in say Tinerhir …….. Southeast of the Atlas ……. could cost you around 3000 euro min at least, so you need to have access to those funds and get reimbursed from the insurance company later. In this case get a clear OK from your provider BEFORE you arrange. The recovery will likely involve 3 or 4 carrier changes as few are licenced to travel very long distances. You may also require additional transport for yourself, a hire care, if the breakdown service does not have passenger facilities [many don't]. Accommodation will also need to be covered.

ACAD is from experience by far the best breakdown provider. Having said all the above……. Statistically, given the high numbers of vehicles we cater for, a breakdown will at times happen that is beyond Desert Detours own tour mechanic, our diagnostic computer and our own workshop facility….given the need for parts or whatever. One client DID have their vehicle [trashed gearbox] recovered from Essaouira to Ceuta direct this year by ACAD and again this year a client's personal circumstances, that I will not go into here, required that their vehicle be recovered to France. ADAC sent a French HGV driver to collect the vehicle etc etc……

In short….road traffic cover widely available BEFORE you leave for Morocco and ADAC is [I think] the best.
NOT as bad as it sounds and is often said……..GO, for a great country and experience.

PS……….I'm probably going to regret this but it may be worth keeping our contact number to hand. We now have a workshop facility in the south that includes a full diesel pump/injector repair-service system and engine diagnostics capability and a network of first call contacts dotted around Morocco. You don't have to be on one of our tours, as many "solo's" have found out we will help whenever possible.

Ray


----------



## IzzyJnr (Dec 28, 2012)

cheers ray!!!! I was looking through the forum and thought hang about this is the info i'm looking for, then after reading it twice realised it was for me!!!

I will take on board the info and appreciate all the advice. The girl who I checked the breakdown cover with did sound vague and started to fob me off when i asked who I will be covered with over there... her parting words were .... we'll sort that all out. at least i know adac are the ones if all fails and I will only call you lot as a last resort.... promise!!

Thanks again izzy


----------

